# Liam Cat



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

We have always had both cats and dogs at home. Not so long ago, we have 5 cats and 3 dogs. But they are an aging population and we have had a number of sad events. One of the dogs has gone (aged 18!), leaving us with two (one aged 16, the other aged between 15-17) and until recently, 2 of the cats remained.

Liam was 13. He had a health problem in that he kept getting crystals in his bladder and he had had two serious operations as a result but he was such a brave cat and didn't complain. He was what I would consider a 'proper cat' - aloof and proud - unlike his companion Felix who is a real lap cat (Toby is proving to be a lap cat too  ). He might - if you were lucky - sit on your lap for short periods but only on his terms naturally.

He had been in good health for a long time but suddenly went downhill the weekend before last when I was visiting my mother. Ate his breakfast as usual and then suddenly collapsed at lunchtime. By the time we got him to the vet, he was fitting. Turned out his kidneys had failed.










We called him 'bikini man'. The white patch on his tummy an operation scar.

It was such a shock. So completely unexpected. His little companion is now very lonely on his own.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear of the sudden passing, Liam was a beautiful kitty but he had a great long life with you


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Liam. He was a beautiful cat.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

So sorry about Liam's passing. He was a handsome one. I love his nick name. My thoughts are with you.


----------

